# Seat belt buckles



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi guys,
Working on the interior now. Need to take the seat belt buckles apart because they will not allow the seat belt length to be adjusted. Have found lots of info on disassembling the later “GM” logo belts but not these ones with the carriage logo from ‘65. Sssnakeoyl wants $300 each to restore. $1200 seems crazy. Can anyone tell me the trick to taking the buckles apart?? NOTE: this is a stock photo, not my belts.


----------

